# Name London's New Brother!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*We really need your help naming Baby Boy!

We tend to go for more unique, sophisticated names. Before London, our last Maltese was named Benson, and that was my favorite name in the whole wide world for a boy Maltese -- so I need something REALLY good! :thumbsup: Keep in mind that puppies grow up and we want something that will sound good when called!

Thank you all, and I look forward to more suggestions!*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted for Preston or Presley I think I like Preston better! :chili:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the idea of all "L" names!!! Maybe Lucas, Lance, Landon, Lanny, Larrie/Larry, Lawson, Leigh, Leonard(o)/Leo, Lenny, Lewis/Louis, Lionel, or Logan.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i like parker!

i love serious names for dogs... oliver, bentley, jasper, etc.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooh, I like Benson!

Do you like Blake or Porter?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792546


> I like the idea of all "L" names!!! Maybe Lucas, Lance, Landon, Lanny, Larrie/Larry, Lawson, Leigh, Leonard(o)/Leo, Lenny, Lewis/Louis, Lionel, or Logan.[/B]


*Oooh...Porter I love. That's going on my list!*


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792556


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792546





> I like the idea of all "L" names!!! Maybe Lucas, Lance, Landon, Lanny, Larrie/Larry, Lawson, Leigh, Leonard(o)/Leo, Lenny, Lewis/Louis, Lionel, or Logan.[/B]


*Landon was my first L choice right off the bat, but London & Landon sound too similar. LOL ...Logan was on my list, but it wasn't one of hubby's favorites. *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Landon was my favorite too! I think it would sound cute together, but it may confuse them. Would London come to you also if you called Landon?!? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lazar Kaplan produces beautiful hallmarked diamonds.............how about Lazar?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would try and link a name up with londons .ie paris .


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792562


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792556





> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792546





> I like the idea of all "L" names!!! Maybe Lucas, Lance, Landon, Lanny, Larrie/Larry, Lawson, Leigh, Leonard(o)/Leo, Lenny, Lewis/Louis, Lionel, or Logan.[/B]


*Probably! LOL...she would probably think I was calling her name with a southern drawl! :smrofl: :rofl: *


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Ramsey.....Omar.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a beauty he is :wub: I thought France would be cute


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

More "L" names (I know, I get carried away! ): Layton/Leyton, Laurence/Lawrence, Layne, Lakeland/Lake, Liam, Luciano, Luigi...LOL


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I voted Preston. I always said though if i had a male is called him Jack.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love little boy names. I voted for Elliot because its not a common name and it sounds nothing like London so it wouldn't cause confusion. I think my second favorite was Presley because Preston is very common (at least where I live).

I love older/sophisticated names and have always liked the following (for both dogs and little boys):

Liam
Declan
Graham
Patrick
Jamieson

Edit to Add: If I had my way I would have changed Hunter's name to Huntington but Hubby said "Hunter it is, Hunter it stays!"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the "L" names because London's name starts with L.

Louie 
Lover Boy
Liverpool :w00t: - forget that one, LOL

I'll have to think of more....


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, here's more: Le Beau, Livingston(e), Lucky, Lou


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 17 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792608


> I love little boy names. I voted for Elliot because its not a common name and it sounds nothing like London so it wouldn't cause confusion. I think my second favorite was Presley because Preston is very common (at least where I live).
> 
> I love older/sophisticated names and have always liked the following (for both dogs and little boys):
> 
> ...


*<span style="color:#4169E1">Graham is a cute name...he could be our little Graham Cracker.  

I considered Liam a few days ago, but I wonder if it's a little "too" unique...like if I was on the phone and told the groomer or vet what his name was, would they be like "Huh? Umm...Can you spell that? :confused1: " Hehehe. I saw someone earlier did suggest Liam for an "L" name, so maybe it's not "that" weird.</span>*


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I love Benson too and all the names that end with son -Samson, Jackson, etc that way their is a formal name and a nickname. I also like certain names that I would not name a skin child- Trooper, Buster, etc.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jun 17 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792566


> i would try and link a name up with londons .ie paris . [/B]


Ooo! I like Paris or England


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, have to say it...Bono.
xoxoxoxo



Pat, 
Liverpool. I was hysterical!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Bridge?? LOL that was the first name that came to my mind because of Londons name :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 
I kind of like the thought of a "L" name.....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792647


> Bridge?? LOL that was the first name that came to my mind because of Londons name :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
> I kind of like the thought of a "L" name.....[/B]


*LOL, funny that you say that...London's middle name is Bridgette...yep, our feminine version of Bridge! That is exactly why her middle name is Bridgette. :HistericalSmiley: *


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the suggestion of Landon...Landon and London... but understand they are similiar.... LANDon LONdon

What about Lewis?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have always wanted to name a male dog Henley.

Cathy


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792649


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792647





> Bridge?? LOL that was the first name that came to my mind because of Londons name :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
> I kind of like the thought of a "L" name.....[/B]


*LOL, funny that you say that...London's middle name is Bridgette...yep, our feminine version of Bridge! That is exactly why her middle name is Bridgette. :HistericalSmiley: *
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOVE it!!! Haleys middle name is Comet :biggrin: although its actually spelled Halley


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going off here and suggest BRUSSELS . . .or even BELGIUM . .oh how about VENICE . . . all european places . . . :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How about Bentley?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry, but I had to add more: Landis, Leon, Leone, Lovell, Lucian, Lyle... they are all French.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I like Preston too! London & Preston sound so cute to me!  

My only other suggestion would be to call him Rome or Romeo (London and Rome-o)!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I voted for Preston, because it's the name of another city in England.

In looking at a map of England, I also see:

Fleetwood
Wellington
Spalding
Leicester (pronounced LI-ster)
Banbury
Bletchley

ok. I'm getting a little weird here... Go to Google, click on maps, and pull up a map of England.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Lincoln!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the name Logan for a brother of London. I love the sound of London and Logan. Personally I would stick with L names or city names like London's name. I came up with the following places starting with L:
Lourdes [France]
Langford [British Columbia, Canada]
Lawton [OK, USA]
Lincoln [a city in UK] & [NE USA}

I vote for Logan.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 17 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792694


> I voted for Preston, because it's the name of another city in England.
> 
> In looking at a map of England, I also see:
> 
> ...


*I didn't know Preston was an England city! That's so neat...that might seal the deal since London is in England...  I'll have to keep thinking!*


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

This is so fun!

I really like the names you've picked.

Lenox, Linus and Lester?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if you noticed I edited my post to say that Lincoln is a city in the UK. Here is a link to a list of UK cities. To the left of the list notice you can click on towns in UK beginning with L (or any other letter) if you want to.
http://www.gbet.com/AtoZ_cities/


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Luxor, Lipton and Lego


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would also vote for naming him after another city -- either in Europe or in England.

Here are other cities in England to consider. BTW, Preston is the 24th largest city in England.

Devonshire (and call him Devon)
Cambridge (and call him Cam)
Kensington (and call him Kennie)
Manchester (and call him Chester)
Edinburgh (Scotland) (and call him Eddie)
Bristol (and call him Bristol)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 17 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792711


> I don't know if you noticed I edited my post to say that Lincoln is a city in the UK. Here is a link to a list of UK cities. To the left of the list notice you can click on towns in UK beginning with L (or any other letter) if you want to.
> http://www.gbet.com/AtoZ_cities/[/B]


*I like Bristol...but then I remembered Sarah Palin's daughter is named Bristol and I don't care for her. LOL*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw someone said Paris, but how about Roman? Or Dublin? Or Berlin? Or Lisbon? 

This is just some European favorites, we could try other continents. 

Oh and to the question of if London would come to the name Landon. I've found it a multi-dog house they ALWAYS come to the other ones names. It is much more interesting to find out why mom wants your fur-sibling than it is to go when mom wants YOU.


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

Leighton, Littlehampton (just call him hampton), Oxford, Prescot, Tadley, Whitby, Ascot. All towns in England! I thought those were cute.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 17 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792688


> I like Preston too! London & Preston sound so cute to me!
> 
> My only other suggestion would be to call him Rome or Romeo (London and Rome-o)!!![/B]


I voted Preston!

But I LOVE Romeo or Paris. A future dog of mine will deff. have one of those names.  What about Sieko(Say-ko)(expenisive watch brand) or Darren?


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I vote for Preston. I would say Paris but we all know who that brings to mind. It would be very cute though. How about Kingston or Benjamin? They were on my list of boy names.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love Preston and Presley. Devon and Brighton are also cities in England. I also really like the name Lennox!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He's really cute - CONGRATULATIONS!

Dillon
Milan
Rome
Berlin (Bear)

Not "L" names but I like Dillon...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the name Preston :wub: 

I always said if I got a boy I would name him either Higgins or Bentley. 

Its so exciting that your new boy will be there Sunday. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, I know Landon may be out of the picture, but imagine this, his AKC registered name could be something like Landon on the moon or Landon in Paradise... you know, like landin'! It might be crazy, but it just popped in my head!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792533


> *We really need your help naming Baby Boy!
> 
> We tend to go for more unique, sophisticated names. Before London, our last Maltese was named Benson, and that was my favorite name in the whole wide world for a boy Maltese -- so I need something REALLY good! :thumbsup: Keep in mind that puppies grow up and we want something that will sound good when called!
> 
> Thank you all, and I look forward to more suggestions!*[/B]


Well, my love of my life was named Bentley (very close to Bentson - passed away Christmas Eve), and I am planning on naming my next one Truman - very distinguished I think, and possibly, his full name will be Harry Truman, lol I also, kind of like Royce - I think I have a car theme going on here.


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792533


> *We really need your help naming Baby Boy!
> 
> We tend to go for more unique, sophisticated names. Before London, our last Maltese was named Benson, and that was my favorite name in the whole wide world for a boy Maltese -- so I need something REALLY good! :thumbsup: Keep in mind that puppies grow up and we want something that will sound good when called!
> 
> Thank you all, and I look forward to more suggestions!*[/B]


Well, my love of my life was named Bentley (very close to Bentson - passed away Christmas Eve), and I am planning on naming my next one Truman - very distinguished I think, and possibly, his full name will be Harry Truman, lol I also, kind of like Royce - I think I have a car theme going on here.


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LAL @ Jun 17 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792852


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792533





> *We really need your help naming Baby Boy!
> 
> We tend to go for more unique, sophisticated names. Before London, our last Maltese was named Benson, and that was my favorite name in the whole wide world for a boy Maltese -- so I need something REALLY good! :thumbsup: Keep in mind that puppies grow up and we want something that will sound good when called!
> 
> Thank you all, and I look forward to more suggestions!*[/B]


Well, my love of my life was named Bentley (very close to Bentson - passed away Christmas Eve), and I am planning on naming my next one Truman - very distinguished I think, and possibly, his full name will be Harry Truman, lol I also, kind of like Royce - I think I have a car theme going on here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oopsie, sorry for the double post. I also like the name Winston (maybe Winny for short).


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I voted for Lincoln because I like the way it sounds with London. I'm big on alliteration! :biggrin: 

I like all the names on your list, and I know whichever you pick, it will be perfect for him! :wub:


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792533


> *We really need your help naming Baby Boy!
> 
> We tend to go for more unique, sophisticated names. Before London, our last Maltese was named Benson, and that was my favorite name in the whole wide world for a boy Maltese -- so I need something REALLY good! :thumbsup: Keep in mind that puppies grow up and we want something that will sound good when called!
> 
> Thank you all, and I look forward to more suggestions!*[/B]


Levi is also on my list, kind of kool and rugged. Levi and London ???


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792725


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 17 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792711





> I don't know if you noticed I edited my post to say that Lincoln is a city in the UK. Here is a link to a list of UK cities. To the left of the list notice you can click on towns in UK beginning with L (or any other letter) if you want to.
> http://www.gbet.com/AtoZ_cities/[/B]


*I like Bristol...but then I remembered Sarah Palin's daughter is named Bristol and I don't care for her. LOL*

oh gosh - please not Bristol!!!!! I used to like that name but now it holds an uncomfortable level of recognition for me. Liam is not a wierd name at all  But I think you are now looking at cities and I don't think Liam is the name of a city  I can't wait to meet the little guy - I am looking forward to sunday very much!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Just to update everyone thus far...my favorites are:
-Preston
-Lincoln
-Porter
-Liam

I can't believe how many votes Preston has gotten! LOL I might have to name him that just to honor you all!

I still haven't heard from the nanny that is flying with him yet, so I will update when I hear if he's definitely coming Sunday. *


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Liam is beautiful. So's Bono. Sorry.
xoxoxo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lisa, London, and Liam! That sounds great together!!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Have you decided yet? If not, howzabout River (as in the River Thames aka London's River)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I chose Preston.

I also like the suggestion of Porter. I to like the idea of another L name...but cant come up with any.

I LOVE Fergus.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jun 17 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792760


> I vote for Preston. I would say Paris but we all know who that brings to mind. It would be very cute though. How about Kingston or Benjamin? They were on my list of boy names.[/B]


Benjamin.....now that's a COOL name hehehe!!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

First of all: congrats on your new boy! Suggestion: Britain?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Jun 18 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793172


> First of all: congrats on your new boy! Suggestion: Britain? [/B]


 I voted Presley but I love the name Layton


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Did you decide yet? I voted for Lincoln but for me personally naming both of my girls names starting with C has caused confusion for the first few weeks. They will both come or look at you if the names start with the same letter at least for awhile unless the L name is decidely different than London. Landon is just too similar sounding. I am sure there are those who will disagree with me on this but a good name match would best start with another letter. I wanted to say this the other day from my own experience but I know there are many here that will disagree and I didn't want to get beat up over it just share my experience. I have often heard the dog only listens to the first part of the name and intonation and I think at times that is the case.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793213


> Did you decide yet? I voted for Lincoln but for me personally naming both of my girls names starting with C has caused confusion for the first few weeks. They will both come or look at you if the names start with the same letter at least for awhile unless the L name is decidely different than London. Landon is just too similar sounding. I am sure there are those who will disagree with me on this but a good name match would best start with another letter. I wanted to say this the other day from my own experience but I know there are many here that will disagree and I didn't want to get beat up over it just share my experience. I have often heard the dog only listens to the first part of the name and intonation and I think at times that is the case.[/B]


*<span style="color:#4169E1">We still haven't decided yet! Our favorites are Preston, Lincoln, Porter, and Liam. Preston has by far had the most number of votes, then again Porter and Liam aren't on the poll!  We might have to wait to decide on his final name until we meet him. :smootch: It doesn't need to be an "L" name or a name of a city in England...doesn't have to have a special meaning...we just like sophisticated more unique names! London definitely knows her name, but I don't want to confuse a puppy with trying to decipher between "London" and say "Landon". lol

We will probably announce his name on SM when we formally introduce him w/ new pictures after he arrives. </span>*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My Dad's middle name is Flemington...how's that for distinguished?


Another suggestion is Harlow (a friends name).


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh Lisa I am so excited for you a new little boy puppy. London will be tickled and so will mommy!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I really like Liam! So that's my vote!

Josie says: I really like Joseph...if you wanted to name him after someone special...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

How bout Clayton? 

Everytime I hear Porter or Preston I think of those troublemaking twins on "Desperate Housewives".
I probably watch too much TV :brownbag:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 18 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793630


> How bout Clayton?
> 
> Everytime I hear Porter or Preston I think of those troublemaking twins on "Desperate Housewives".
> I probably watch too much TV :brownbag:[/B]


*LOL!! I totally forgot their names were Porter & Preston! OMG, that's funny! :smrofl: But I still love the names...  *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I like Liam... ( but think that's the 'Irish" in me LOL.)
I like Preston... 
or Lance?
Leighton?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Of the choices, I like Liam and Coby. I think I probably like Coby a bit more..I like cute names for boy doggies...I dont know how to explain why but I just prefer cute sounding names over more mature sounding ones for dogs. Either that or creative names like Erin's Hunter. Or Sher's Catcher. I also love unique and creative names....too bad I am not a creative person or else I would try to help w/ new suggestions!

Congratulations on your new puppy!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Out of your favourites I do like Porter and Preston, they are cute.


----------



## Samsons_Mom (May 7, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792546


> I like the idea of all "L" names!!! Maybe Lucas, Lance, Landon, Lanny, Larrie/Larry, Lawson, Leigh, Leonard(o)/Leo, Lenny, Lewis/Louis, Lionel, or Logan.[/B]


I agree Roxybaby I was thinking some of the same names. Or even Lucky or Lyle ...


----------

